# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با Borland C++‎ Builder >  تابع براکت در c

## hooshmand_mostafa

در c تابع براکت چطوری نشون میدن؟ :(

----------


## Ali Najafian

از تابع زیر استفاده کن

#include &lt;math.h>


floor&#40;d&#41;

----------


## -دلفی دوست-

بیشتر زبانهای برنامه نویسی مخصوصا C قابلیتی بنام Type Casting دارند که خلاصش اینه که قالب متغیر ها را تغییر میده(در صورت امکان).شما هم میتونید برای گرفتن کف یه متغیر از نوع  int  بگیرید و عدد اعشاری رو در اون قرار بدین که فقط قسمت صحیح ذخیره میشه. مثلا:
      int i = 12/5       ------------>     i=2               یا        int i = (int) 12/5

----------


## snake

سلام 
دو نفر قبل که جواب دادند راهنمایی های بسیار خوبی کردند 
دو نکته کوچک را می خواستم اضافه کنم:
1-از تابع ceil(d) s  هم می توانید استفاده کنید که هست ceil(d)=[d]+1
پس باید اخرش 1 کم کنید 
2- هر 3 تای این راه ها را می توانید در matlab هم استفاده کنید

----------


## hasan-d

سلام 
من یه متغیر در matlab می خواهم ایجاد کنم که مقدار حافظ آن بیشتر از مقادیر پیش فرض باشد
البته آیا می توانم برنامه ام را در c بنویسم بعد آنرا به matlab انتقال دهم لطفا به دادم برسید  :گیج:  
با تشکر : :oops:

----------

